# Finding a Midwest breeder in my price range



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

I am looking at working line gsd's. I'm trying to find a reputable breeder close to where I live but I can travel to IL, MO, MN, KS and of course Iowa where I'm from. I have emailed two breeder's already but no response. I should probably call if I haven't heard back? 

I'm looking into getting a puppy by the winter or even next spring. I am taking my time and really researching my next dog. I've only owned labrador retrievers and have done obedience work with both. My chocolate lab passed away a year ago and my yellow lab is on pain medicine constantly and isn't doing so good. We are waiting till he passes before introducing a puppy into our family. I have four small children, ages 7 (twins), almost 4, and almost a one year old. I do have my hands full with them but our current lab is a part of the family and I would miss having a dog if we didn't have him around. He is a great guard dog for a lab. I've taught him to bark at the doorbell and he alerts me to things moving around outside. He has a great recall and can walk off leash so I'm not a stranger to obendience training with big dogs. I really like the working line gsd's and I always thought they were beautiful dogs. The dog will be mostly a family companion. I really didn't want to spend more than $1000 on a dog or I should say my budget won't allow me to. I was looking into the $800-1000 range. Is this possible for any reputable midwest breeders? 

I know some of you are going to say look at rescues which I am. If there is one that fits our family I will strongly consider it. I rescued my yellow lab from an abusive home and he is a fantastic dog however he was a huge headcase when I brought him home without children. The gsd's on petfinder say mostly no with homes with small children. That makes me nervous since my youngest is close to one. We also thought I could bring home a puppy and mold it into what we want and adopt another one later when the children are older. Having raised a couple of pups I realize that pups have their drawbacks with small children too. 

Can anyone pm me or recommend any breeders in the midwest? I would appreciate it. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's very unlikely you will find a puppy in that price range unless it's from a backyard breeder. Your best bet will be to get one out of a rescue. As you have a lot of kids to keep you busy, are you really going to have time for a workingline puppy? The pup will be almost a full time job in itself for quite a while. You might want to consider a lower energy, slightly older dog that gets along well with children so you can skip the crazy puppy stage.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

I may have got my puppy from a "backyard breeder". Paid $350 and have gotten nothing but compliments on him and his pedigree. He came from a working DDR line, and has been a fantastic dog since the day we brought him home. When I visited the breeder I couldn't see any reason not to purchase one of their pups.

Personally, I wouldn't get hung up on only getting a dog from the most renowned breeders. I'm not saying to get one from any joe blow puppy mill either, but I do believe there are valid breeders in between those two extremes that you can find.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have a nice pup from a what must be a really nice byb as his sire was in the BSP and his dam ScH III. I think you could find quality in your price range. 

In a litter there may be a pup better suited to your needs than others. That would the think to sort out in a litter with available puppies. 

There are other options as you noted with rescue etc. I have two lovely rescues at home also.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ck out Crooked Creek in MO, she is a member of this board, her dogs are beautiful and sound like they would fit into your lifestyle


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

FYI~this post has nothing to do w/ the breeders suggested previously. I would think if they are recommeded here by members then most know what they are all about
That said,
Instead of wondering about a couple hundred dollars that breeders may differ price-wise, look at the breeder and what they are producing. 
Take your time, and while you wait save some more...then when you put down a deposit on an upcoming litter save a bit more, and when waiting for the pup to come home save a little more. 
The cost of the pup is minimal compared to the vetting, training and supplies you'll need.
I know of a couple "breeders" who are in your pricerange, but I wouldn't recommend them.
I'd rather spend a little more to support a reputable breeders program.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree with Jane's above post. the percentages of getting a good pup for $350.00 are low. You may save money there but in the end may spend more for vet bills.

I tried to tell me brother the same thing when he purchased his lab, but in the end he has spent 20 times the cost of the pup to this date. If you plan on looking for a while you will have the chance to save a little more money and be happier in the end


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She said $800 to $1000. You can get decent showline puppies for $1500. I have heard that working lines sometimes go for less. 

I agree to not get hung up on the price, not for a few hundred dollars. Find the breeder that you like best, and start the process. Discuss exactly what you are looking for. Even if it is $500 more than what you want to spend, putting your money up front makes so much more sense.

Think about it. If you cut corners at this point, you are cutting corners on good nutrician or health screenings or titles or pedigree or experience and knowledge of the breeder. These are things that you cannot really add to your pup down the line.

Look at it this way. This dog is going to be a companion/family member for 10 - 13 years. Is owning a dog worth $100 a year? $150/year? 

If the breeder is knowledgeable and personable and seems to truly care about her dogs and puppies. It is worth the extra. 

Everyone charging the extra money is not this type of breeder. So you really have to put money aside and talk to some breeders and find one that you feel good about. Then figure out how to make the money work.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Weberhaus is in Kansas (working lines). I am not sure how much their dogs cost.
Here is some older pups they have for sale, might be good for you if you are looking for something specific with your family. Looks like they have an upcoming litter as well. Malinda (breeder) is a member of this board, maybe she will see this as well. I have no personal experience but have heard nothing but good things about her and her dogs.


For Sale


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

These are a few working line breeders I had saved in my bookmarks that are in the midwest (IL, IN, WI, MI) area:
http://www.guttenhauskennels.com/
German Shepherd dogs for sale, German Shepherd pupppies for sale
Castlebrook German Shepherd Dogs
Landschaft Kennels German Shepherds
(Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

You might give Gutten Haus a call. Sue has a litter that is less than a week old on the ground now, and took back an older dog that didn't work out for someone. I got the impression she would be willing to work with someone on the price of a pup.

Have you ever thought about trading something? I traded a pup one time for to a good friend that helped me roof my house. Another time I did the same in that I helped a friend with a house addition and he knocked a $1000 off the price of a dog. I would think some of the breeders would at least consider being creative with their prices.

Al Govednik


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also think you can find a decent puppy towards the higher end of your budget (1000) and I also agree in saving a few extra bucks to add to that.

Working lines are going for around 1500 from what I've seen.


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

My puppy came from Wind Dance Kennels in Lexington, Michigan. For a companion dog I paid $1,200. I like that this is a small kennel therefore, all the dogs and puppies get a lot of attention. 

Wind Dancer Kennels Quality German Shepherd Breeder Sandy Roskey


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your helpful suggestions and lists of breeders. I'm not in a hurry so I can take my time. I'll be sure to look into them. You guys have definitely given me something to think about. I appreciate the responses.


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

If you're not in a hurry, I would suggest visiting some dog clubs. Most folks are always willing to talk about their GSD's and I tell folks when they visit a club, to ask all kinds of questions. For example, maybe you find a breeder that would be willing to work with you, but then you see one of this breeders pups, and don't like what you see. It works the other way as well, maybe you see something you like and decide that you want a pup like what you have just seen. My point here is pups are only little for so long. As they grow up they change. Most people adapt to, or modify the growing puppy's behaviour. That would be called puppy imprinting and training. 

Let me give you another example. For years I researched bloodlines, and had a litter and kept my young dog Armor. I wouldn't trade him for anything period. The problem is he's not good in the house. While I love the extream ball drive, he is just a real pest wanting to play all the time. Again this is great for the training field, but a real drag if you want some quiet time. Even though he has a great temperament he's simply not cut out for every situation. 

Another side of this is that sometimes a small hobby breeder is active with a club and doesn't do much advertizing. I'm kind of like that. When I have had litters, they we mostly sold by word of mouth and reserved before they were even born. I mentioned earlier I have done a bit of trading/bartering as well.

I know ther are a few SchH clubs within an hour drive of Iowa City, a few GSD clubs, and all kind of obedience clubs. Let me know if you would like some contact information for any of these places.

Al Govednik


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

If you take your time and look at rescue it is very possible to find a nice dog that will get along with children.
My Raven is a rescue alittle over a year and loves children, dogs, cats and is wonderful.
They are out there!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Dawn said:


> If you take your time and look at rescue it is very possible to find a nice dog that will get along with children.
> My Raven is a rescue alittle over a year and loves children, dogs, cats and is wonderful.
> They are out there!!!


I agree. Another thing to look for is older puppies. Sometimes breeders will have older puppies that either were returned or the puppy buyer backed out. Puppies older than 8 weeks are often less expensive. For example you can try the classifieds on Pedigree Database. That is where I found Bianca.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I got a lovely GSD who was just over a year old. Her first owner saw the military dogs at the base and promptly wanted one of those. He purchased a puppy. She did not last long at his house. Next she went to an elderly couple who couldn't abide with her chicken chasing. Less than two years old and we are her third home. Got her at the local kill shelter for $20.00. She is a happy dog, very social and not a problem in any way. My goodness, I wonder what her previous homes would have done with a difficult dog! 

There are treasures out there. Way too many folks can not cope with a normal dog. It certainly is not only problem dogs that end up in rescue and relinquished situations.


----------

